# Any1 waiting to try April 2013?



## liz1985

So me and OH have gone back and forth a few times over when to TTC, and are now 100% agreed on April. I would love to try now but for several reasons we are waiting the few extra months. I have 2 packs of pill left, and then we will either ntnp or use condoms ( havnt decided yet) and then actively TTC from April onwards. 

My life seems to be full of babies at the min, my friends just gave birth and my fb page is full of newborns and pregnancy announcements, which is making it super hard to wait. 

I currently have a nearly one year old and am busy planning his first birthday and Christmas. Anyone else waiting till April and how are you feeling leading upto it?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I may be NTNP in April! We are TTC#1 in May! I can't believe it. I'm so excited!


----------



## Buttercup84

We're waiting a couple of months longer I think but our LO's are a very similar age so I understand being busy planning for the first birthday and xmas as they're so close together! Two girls from my work are due in January and another 2 in March/April and it's making me miss being pregnant and all the excitement/anticipation. I'd prefer at least a 2 year age gap though plus we're going on holiday in May and i'd rather not to be pregnant then, I think June will fly around though! :flower:


----------



## liz1985

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I may be NTNP in April! We are TTC#1 in May! I can't believe it. I'm so excited!

Is that for no.1? That's sooo exciting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

liz1985 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I may be NTNP in April! We are TTC#1 in May! I can't believe it. I'm so excited!
> 
> Is that for no.1? That's sooo exciting!Click to expand...

Yep! I literally SO happy, as I just found out for sure this weekend! It's only 4 months away!


----------



## liz1985

Buttercup84 said:


> We're waiting a couple of months longer I think but our LO's are a very similar age so I understand being busy planning for the first birthday and xmas as they're so close together! Two girls from my work are due in January and another 2 in March/April and it's making me miss being pregnant and all the excitement/anticipation. I'd prefer at least a 2 year age gap though plus we're going on holiday in May and i'd rather not to be pregnant then, I think June will fly around though! :flower:

Yes it's hard with birthdays and Christmas being so close together, but definatly makes it an exciting month. Well I'd ideally like to get pregnant June or July. It took 3 months last time, which is why we're starting in April. I know it could be quicker of longer this time, but I'd be happy anytime from April. OhS sis is getting married in August which is one of the reasons were waiting. In a way it would be nice to be past the 12 week mark by then, so people know why I'm not drinking etc, but then in another way I don't want to take any attention from their day. But will just have to see what happens!?

I bet June will be here in no time. Time goes a lot quicker with a LO. This year has flown by.


----------



## perfect plan

I will be ntnp by then as its a month
before my wedding and we won't mind getting pregnant then. Im comin off the pill literally tomorrow and will go natural until April then i told oh that birth control will be up to him after that. Its really exciting and scary to think its so close. It would be my first and very wanted baby


----------



## liz1985

perfect plan said:


> I will be ntnp by then as its a month
> before my wedding and we won't mind getting pregnant then. Im comin off the pill literally tomorrow and will go natural until April then i told oh that birth control will be up to him after that. Its really exciting and scary to think its so close. It would be my first and very wanted baby

Ah how exciting, and congrats on your wedding as well! I remember the excitement of trying for the first. Hope it happens quick for you when you start. Maybe you'll get a honeymoon baby, that would be fab!


----------



## liz1985

CantHrdlyWait said:


> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I may be NTNP in April! We are TTC#1 in May! I can't believe it. I'm so excited!
> 
> Is that for no.1? That's sooo exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I literally SO happy, as I just found out for sure this weekend! It's only 4 months away!Click to expand...

It will come round so fast, what with Christmas and everything. Are you going to take a relaxed approach or will you be charting etc? Hope it happens quickly either way.


----------



## chulie

Gotta love the Internet!! There's a forum for everything. My hubby and I agreed to wait until April next year and I'm thinking ..grrr it seems so far away. Does anyone know how this feels? And BAM! Here I am! Haha. So I will be patiently (not) waiting with you ladies!!! Hi!! I currently have the most beautiful daughter who will be 2 on April 13th. I'm so excited/nervous about #2. My daughter is my world and to know I'm gonna bring someone into her world that's going to take away from mommy time is a bit scarey!! That being said. My daughter is SUCH a people person and just loves and oohhhhs over other babies. So I know SHE's ready!!! Hahahaha. My sister in law just had a baby and I will say "Sophie would you like your own baby Mia at home" and she excitedly says "YES" hahaha. Anyways ladies, excited to wait with you. When should I start taking prenatals?!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Meee! So excited! I think when christmas is over april is going to be here in no time :D we're waiting till after our wedding in april. 
Oh and i are planning to ntnp as we're both fairly relaxed sort of people, so hopefully nature will take it's course...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Meeee tooooo! Wanting April to be here now! Every month is starting to really drag. Waiting until we are married too which is April 6th. Fertile time should be from around the 8th to the 13th depending on my cycles for the next few months! SOOOOOO IMPATIENT! :wacko:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

liz1985 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I may be NTNP in April! We are TTC#1 in May! I can't believe it. I'm so excited!
> 
> Is that for no.1? That's sooo exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I literally SO happy, as I just found out for sure this weekend! It's only 4 months away!Click to expand...
> 
> It will come round so fast, what with Christmas and everything. Are you going to take a relaxed approach or will you be charting etc? Hope it happens quickly either way.Click to expand...

I think taking the NTNP plan will work better for the OH (less stress) but I will probably be charting and trying to keep track of when I'll be fertile!! :winkwink:


----------



## liz1985

chulie said:


> Gotta love the Internet!! There's a forum for everything. My hubby and I agreed to wait until April next year and I'm thinking ..grrr it seems so far away. Does anyone know how this feels? And BAM! Here I am! Haha. So I will be patiently (not) waiting with you ladies!!! Hi!! I currently have the most beautiful daughter who will be 2 on April 13th. I'm so excited/nervous about #2. My daughter is my world and to know I'm gonna bring someone into her world that's going to take away from mommy time is a bit scarey!! That being said. My daughter is SUCH a people person and just loves and oohhhhs over other babies. So I know SHE's ready!!! Hahahaha. My sister in law just had a baby and I will say "Sophie would you like your own baby Mia at home" and she excitedly says "YES" hahaha. Anyways ladies, excited to wait with you. When should I start taking prenatals?!

Hey! Welcome! Yes nothing you can't find with the help of google lol. I know what you mean about taking time away from no.1 but I'm sure they will adapt fast, probably faster than us lol. I'm going to start taking folic acid after Christmas. Hope time goes fast, but in another way don't, because time with LO is already going too fast :-(


----------



## liz1985

wishuwerehere said:


> Meee! So excited! I think when christmas is over april is going to be here in no time :D we're waiting till after our wedding in april.
> Oh and i are planning to ntnp as we're both fairly relaxed sort of people, so hopefully nature will take it's course...

Yes, I think April will come fast! Congrats on your wedding, that will help time go faster as well. Hope it happens fast for you.


----------



## liz1985

CantHrdlyWait said:


> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I may be NTNP in April! We are TTC#1 in May! I can't believe it. I'm so excited!
> 
> Is that for no.1? That's sooo exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I literally SO happy, as I just found out for sure this weekend! It's only 4 months away!Click to expand...
> 
> It will come round so fast, what with Christmas and everything. Are you going to take a relaxed approach or will you be charting etc? Hope it happens quickly either way.Click to expand...
> 
> I think taking the NTNP plan will work better for the OH (less stress) but I will probably be charting and trying to keep track of when I'll be fertile!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes that's what's we will be doing, although I did have a rough idea of fertile days etc. think if nothing's happened for us by August/September time, will start to get a bit more serious about it haha.


----------



## liz1985

fxmummyduck said:


> Meeee tooooo! Wanting April to be here now! Every month is starting to really drag. Waiting until we are married too which is April 6th. Fertile time should be from around the 8th to the 13th depending on my cycles for the next few months! SOOOOOO IMPATIENT! :wacko:

Congrats on your wedding. Time will fly with wedding plans to keep you busy. Will this be baby no.1? X


----------



## chulie

liz1985 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Gotta love the Internet!! There's a forum for everything. My hubby and I agreed to wait until April next year and I'm thinking ..grrr it seems so far away. Does anyone know how this feels? And BAM! Here I am! Haha. So I will be patiently (not) waiting with you ladies!!! Hi!! I currently have the most beautiful daughter who will be 2 on April 13th. I'm so excited/nervous about #2. My daughter is my world and to know I'm gonna bring someone into her world that's going to take away from mommy time is a bit scarey!! That being said. My daughter is SUCH a people person and just loves and oohhhhs over other babies. So I know SHE's ready!!! Hahahaha. My sister in law just had a baby and I will say "Sophie would you like your own baby Mia at home" and she excitedly says "YES" hahaha. Anyways ladies, excited to wait with you. When should I start taking prenatals?!
> 
> Hey! Welcome! Yes nothing you can't find with the help of google lol. I know what you mean about taking time away from no.1 but I'm sure they will adapt fast, probably faster than us lol. I'm going to start taking folic acid after Christmas. Hope time goes fast, but in another way don't, because time with LO is already going too fast :-(Click to expand...

Ya I was thinking in the new year too! Ugghhh I couldn't agree more! Is that your LO in your picture?? So adorable!!! My daughter is seriously growing so fast! It's so true. She so independent and loves to do everything by herself. So I know we're "ready" but ya, I know having #2 will just make my baby more "grown up" and mommy is NOT ready for that....she's my baby! :( but then the other side is yeah...so freakin excited for another baby in the house!!! And ready to be done with the "baby" phase because we're only having 2 kids no matter what! 

Congrats to all the other ladies also!!! April will be here before we know it!! :)


----------



## chulie

So what number baby will this be for everyone? This is my second.


----------



## liz1985

chulie said:


> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Gotta love the Internet!! There's a forum for everything. My hubby and I agreed to wait until April next year and I'm thinking ..grrr it seems so far away. Does anyone know how this feels? And BAM! Here I am! Haha. So I will be patiently (not) waiting with you ladies!!! Hi!! I currently have the most beautiful daughter who will be 2 on April 13th. I'm so excited/nervous about #2. My daughter is my world and to know I'm gonna bring someone into her world that's going to take away from mommy time is a bit scarey!! That being said. My daughter is SUCH a people person and just loves and oohhhhs over other babies. So I know SHE's ready!!! Hahahaha. My sister in law just had a baby and I will say "Sophie would you like your own baby Mia at home" and she excitedly says "YES" hahaha. Anyways ladies, excited to wait with you. When should I start taking prenatals?!
> 
> Hey! Welcome! Yes nothing you can't find with the help of google lol. I know what you mean about taking time away from no.1 but I'm sure they will adapt fast, probably faster than us lol. I'm going to start taking folic acid after Christmas. Hope time goes fast, but in another way don't, because time with LO is already going too fast :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I was thinking in the new year too! Ugghhh I couldn't agree more! Is that your LO in your picture?? So adorable!!! My daughter is seriously growing so fast! It's so true. She so independent and loves to do everything by herself. So I know we're "ready" but ya, I know having #2 will just make my baby more "grown up" and mommy is NOT ready for that....she's my baby! :( but then the other side is yeah...so freakin excited for another baby in the house!!! And ready to be done with the "baby" phase because we're only having 2 kids no matter what!
> 
> Congrats to all the other ladies also!!! April will be here before we know it!! :)Click to expand...

Yeah I only want 2 as well so don't want a big gap. My best friend just had a baby a couple of weeks ago, and untill I saw him I still thought of my LO as a baby but compared to the new baby he's like a little boy lol. Yes that's him in my pic but that was in the summer.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Baby no.1 for me! Can't wait, but also wishing there could be a 2013 baby, but unless OH says we can start TTC earlier its not going to happen!


----------



## wishuwerehere

chulie said:


> So what number baby will this be for everyone? This is my second.

This will be my second as well :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

What contraception are you ladies using currently? (if you don't mind me asking!)
Just I'm still dithering over when to get my implant out...some people say you're fertile straight away and some people have had a wait for their cycles to come back so I don't want to leave it till April, but I really don't want an oops before my wedding and end up feeling sick and bloated on my big day. I think I'll probably go for January? That's when me and OH are going to try and eat a bit healthier and cut down on alcohol and caffeine for NTNP?


----------



## magicstardust

We're going to be trying for our first in April! :) I've started taking folic acid now and i've just come off the birth control pill, we're using condoms now.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hi Ladies....

I'm waiting till Mar/Apr to TTC only because I'm having a TR in Feb. I'm very anxious and nervous. I have 4 beautiful kids but me and new hubby want one together.

I have met so many women in so many different situations, it's great...

Good Luck and :dust:


----------



## chulie

Ohhh Wish....yes...I was pretty sick pretty quickly after I got pregnant...and from what I remember, I was already a basket of nerves on my wedding day, so ya the combo of the two could make for an interesting day! hahaha...

We are currently not using anything for b/c. After I went off it for our first I never went back on anything. My cycles are pretty standard and I'm a clock, so I know when to obstain...Our thoughts are...we're happily married with a kid. There really cannot be an accident at this point. We are just not going to actively try when I know I'm ovulating until April. I got pregnant on the second month with my daughter and haven't gotten pregnant since so I "think" I'm doing a good job..hahahaha....


----------



## liz1985

wishuwerehere said:


> What contraception are you ladies using currently? (if you don't mind me asking!)
> Just I'm still dithering over when to get my implant out...some people say you're fertile straight away and some people have had a wait for their cycles to come back so I don't want to leave it till April, but I really don't want an oops before my wedding and end up feeling sick and bloated on my big day. I think I'll probably go for January? That's when me and OH are going to try and eat a bit healthier and cut down on alcohol and caffeine for NTNP?

I'm using the pill. Will be coming off in February. January sounds good for having implant out. This thread is making me want to get married again, never mind pregnant lol.


----------



## liz1985

magicstardust said:


> We're going to be trying for our first in April! :) I've started taking folic acid now and i've just come off the birth control pill, we're using condoms now.

So exciting to be trying for your first. Hope it happens fast when you try.


----------



## liz1985

Jenafyr4 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> I'm waiting till Mar/Apr to TTC only because I'm having a TR in Feb. I'm very anxious and nervous. I have 4 beautiful kids but me and new hubby want one together.
> 
> I have met so many women in so many different situations, it's great...
> 
> Good Luck and :dust:

Sorry to sound dim but what's TR?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Tubal Reversal.... :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

ALSO....... I was feeling a bit :blush: too, found this link and printed it :)
It has all the abbreviations and lingo..

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-hel...eviations.html


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

wishuwerehere said:


> What contraception are you ladies using currently? (if you don't mind me asking!)
> Just I'm still dithering over when to get my implant out...some people say you're fertile straight away and some people have had a wait for their cycles to come back so I don't want to leave it till April, but I really don't want an oops before my wedding and end up feeling sick and bloated on my big day. I think I'll probably go for January? That's when me and OH are going to try and eat a bit healthier and cut down on alcohol and caffeine for NTNP?

We are only using condoms right now!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Jenafyr4 said:


> Tubal Reversal.... :)

Good luck, i hope it goes well!


----------



## babyjan

I would like to try later than April because if I try april and get pregnant then I'll have another baby born born December/January times lol, I think that may be the same for you too. With my son I got my BFP end of April and my due date was January 4th but he was born December 31st.
Next time I would like a baby born closer to summer x


----------



## perfect plan

I am fully off the pill now and it feels fantastic! I can't wait for April im sure it will be here soon enough. Im kinda thinking it would be better to get pregnant around may or June so the baby isn't too close to xmas. Do any of you care when your baby is due? I suppose it won't really matter once you get the bfp


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It makes no difference to me when my baby is due! Plus, it could be neat to have the baby on or around christmas!


----------



## liz1985

babyjan said:


> I would like to try later than April because if I try april and get pregnant then I'll have another baby born born December/January times lol, I think that may be the same for you too. With my son I got my BFP end of April and my due date was January 4th but he was born December 31st.
> Next time I would like a baby born closer to summer x

Yes I've thought of this a few times. I worked it out and so far if a got pregnant in April my baby couldn't be a dec baby, unless it came more than 2 weeks early, it would be a jan/feb baby, which I don't mind. If when I come off the pill my cycles change a lot, and it could be a dec baby, I think I would hold of a month. I know that sounds mean, but I actually found it a bit stressful having a baby around Christmas, not to mention the expense of having 2 children to buy Christmas and birthday presents for in the same month. Obviously if it did happen I wouldn't care, but I won't plan it that way.


----------



## liz1985

perfect plan said:


> I am fully off the pill now and it feels fantastic! I can't wait for April im sure it will be here soon enough. Im kinda thinking it would be better to get pregnant around may or June so the baby isn't too close to xmas. Do any of you care when your baby is due? I suppose it won't really matter once you get the bfp

When we origionaly TTC no.1 we weren't going to try in march to avoid a dec baby but when the time came we wanted to keep trying and got a dec baby lol, I feel it was meant to be. This time I won't actively try for a dec baby for reasons I've wrote in my earlier post to babyjan but if it happened I wouldn't mind. But I do know when you get your BFP you wouldn't care when it was due, you'd just be too happy.


----------



## Buttercup84

liz1985 said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> I would like to try later than April because if I try april and get pregnant then I'll have another baby born born December/January times lol, I think that may be the same for you too. With my son I got my BFP end of April and my due date was January 4th but he was born December 31st.
> Next time I would like a baby born closer to summer x
> 
> Yes I've thought of this a few times. I worked it out and so far if a got pregnant in April my baby couldn't be a dec baby, unless it came more than 2 weeks early, it would be a jan/feb baby, which I don't mind. If when I come off the pill my cycles change a lot, and it could be a dec baby, I think I would hold of a month. I know that sounds mean, but I actually found it a bit stressful having a baby around Christmas, not to mention the expense of having 2 children to buy Christmas and birthday presents for in the same month. Obviously if it did happen I wouldn't care, but I won't plan it that way.Click to expand...

Same here, if I could choose i'd prefer not to have another December baby for similar reasons but if that were to happen (unlikely since we're not trying until June but I guess if it takes us a while to conceive it might) I wouldn't feel any less excited about my pregnancy :thumbup: I'd kinda like a Spring baby next time, partly because a couple of ladies in work had March babies and they ended up having slightly more time off due to the way our holiday year is (starts/ends in April) in work and the fact that we get Christmas off :flower:


----------



## chulie

I'm in the same boat as the others...when we do start trying in April...I would be looking at end of Jan, Feb at earliest....and my first was 1 day past my due date so unless there was some extreame complication I don't see that changing much.

We're finally in 2013...NOT much longer now!!!! Can't wait!!!I've always kept a fertility calendar on my iphone and tracked when I get my period ect...but now I'm starting to just pay that little bit closer to the signs of my body so I know when I'm ovulating...I've never been one to be too on the ball about conceiving...but knowing when I'm ovulating is something I can tell and I even noticed one month for the first time ever...even thought I got my period..I DIDN'T ovulate!!! So honestly...I'm glad we are doing this in April...this will be our last baby and I'll just be blessed to finish off my family without any complications I know plagues so many people!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello :hi: Im Zaly and me and Dh will hopefully be trying in April for number two. Im so beyond excited! X


----------



## chulie

HELLO and Welcome!!!


----------



## liz1985

x Zaly x said:


> Hello :hi: Im Zaly and me and Dh will hopefully be trying in April for number two. Im so beyond excited! X

Hey! Welcome 


So were in 2013!!! Can actually say, we're trying for a baby THIS YEAR!!!! Yay!


----------



## wishuwerehere

liz1985 said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> Hello :hi: Im Zaly and me and Dh will hopefully be trying in April for number two. Im so beyond excited! X
> 
> Hey! Welcome
> 
> 
> *So were in 2013!!! Can actually say, we're trying for a baby THIS YEAR!!!! Yay!*Click to expand...

I know, I said this to my OH about 5 mins after midnight on new years!


----------



## chulie

SO exciting.....I'm such a loser but....I'm like excited to get my period now because it's like....oohhh only 4 periods left till we start trying!!! hahaha...I am slightly nervous it's so close though....see...my best friend got married in august and her and her hubby started trying in November....she made some comment about "oh watch you get pregnant before I do".....so....i will feel SO much better about trying if I know she's already pregnant.....ya know????


----------



## Hamtowngirl

Hi. I'm brand new to BnB, but found this thread and needed to post :)

My dh and I are going to start ttc in April for our first!! I was on the pill and Monday will be the first time I'm not taking it in nearly a decade. I'm so nervous to see how my body will act.

We're waiting until April because like many of you said, I would like to have a baby after the Christmas season and we're moving into our first house on Valentina's day, so it will give us some time to settle in at our new place.


----------



## chulie

Hamtowngirl said:


> Hi. I'm brand new to BnB, but found this thread and needed to post :)
> 
> My dh and I are going to start ttc in April for our first!! I was on the pill and Monday will be the first time I'm not taking it in nearly a decade. I'm so nervous to see how my body will act.
> 
> We're waiting until April because like many of you said, I would like to have a baby after the Christmas season and we're moving into our first house on Valentina's day, so it will give us some time to settle in at our new place.

Hello and welcome to the group!!!! How exciting to be trying for your 1st!!!! Best of luck


----------



## Hamtowngirl

chulie said:


> Hamtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm brand new to BnB, but found this thread and needed to post :)
> 
> My dh and I are going to start ttc in April for our first!! I was on the pill and Monday will be the first time I'm not taking it in nearly a decade. I'm so nervous to see how my body will act.
> 
> We're waiting until April because like many of you said, I would like to have a baby after the Christmas season and we're moving into our first house on Valentina's day, so it will give us some time to settle in at our new place.
> 
> Hello and welcome to the group!!!! How exciting to be trying for your 1st!!!! Best of luckClick to expand...


Thank you! So excited to be trying for our first!! We can't wait.


----------



## younglove

Dh and I have just decided on a TTC date of April. :happydance:

I have to say I am kind of nervous. The last time I got pregnant we didn't really plan it... But it was VERY much wanted and I tried to do everything possible to have a healthy pregnancy- reading pregnancy books, switching to organic foods, choosing a midwife instead of a medical doctor (having a midwife is rare where I live), taking an early prenatal class, etc. Unfortunately, it ended in a miscarriage around 12 weeks. 

I know that once I am pregnant it won't be as scary and I will be very excited but I have to admit I am a bit scared. I think it's a big decision to have a baby, although we have been dreaming of a LO and preparing for many years (we have university degrees, good jobs, a house, etc.). I know we are ready but I just tend to worry about the unknown sometimes.

Any advice for easing the TTC nerves??? We VERY much want a LO (and have for many years) so I am not sure why I am nervous lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi younglove! 
Sorry for your loss, that's bound to make anyone nervous...i think everyone who has been waiting for a while questions whether they're actually ready when the time comes - i had a wobbly last month when my friend's baby was born, but i'm feeling better now lol.
I've found focussing on little baby steps towards ttc helps me. So, as of january the first, i've been really focussing on my diet, not to lose weight but to make sure i'm healthy if i do get pregnant soon :) just breaking things down into smaller parts so you don't spend the next three months panicking!


----------



## younglove

wishuwerehere said:


> Hi younglove!
> Sorry for your loss, that's bound to make anyone nervous...i think everyone who has been waiting for a while questions whether they're actually ready when the time comes - i had a wobbly last month when my friend's baby was born, but i'm feeling better now lol.
> I've found focussing on little baby steps towards ttc helps me. So, as of january the first, i've been really focussing on my diet, not to lose weight but to make sure i'm healthy if i do get pregnant soon :) just breaking things down into smaller parts so you don't spend the next three months panicking!

Hey wishuwerehere - thanks for the advice! :flower: I think that taking baby steps and making a plan will make TTC less nerve-wracking and I'll feel prepared when I am pregnant again. That seems like helpful advice for everyone who soon will be TTC. 

Perhaps we could each talk about what we are doing to prepare. I am starting simple -- taking prenatal vitamins, taking extra iron supplements and eating more foods containing iron (I tend to have low iron) and am scheduling a prenatal checkup with my doctor. I have already read a lot on the early stages of pregnancy so I feel like I have that covered!

What is everyone else doing??

We are not too far away :happydance:


----------



## wishuwerehere

younglove said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Hi younglove!
> Sorry for your loss, that's bound to make anyone nervous...i think everyone who has been waiting for a while questions whether they're actually ready when the time comes - i had a wobbly last month when my friend's baby was born, but i'm feeling better now lol.
> I've found focussing on little baby steps towards ttc helps me. So, as of january the first, i've been really focussing on my diet, not to lose weight but to make sure i'm healthy if i do get pregnant soon :) just breaking things down into smaller parts so you don't spend the next three months panicking!
> 
> Hey wishuwerehere - thanks for the advice! :flower: I think that taking baby steps and making a plan will make TTC less nerve-wracking and I'll feel prepared when I am pregnant again. That seems like helpful advice for everyone who soon will be TTC.
> 
> Perhaps we could each talk about what we are doing to prepare. I am starting simple -- taking prenatal vitamins, taking extra iron supplements and eating more foods containing iron (I tend to have low iron) and am scheduling a prenatal checkup with my doctor. I have already read a lot on the early stages of pregnancy so I feel like I have that covered!
> 
> What is everyone else doing??
> 
> We are not too far away :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey - you're welcome - glad i could help :) 

As i said i'm just trying to focus on nutrition, iron is a problem for me as well, so trying to up that. My oh and i have both agreed to limit our drinking - we don't drink masses anyway as we have our lo but he was in the habit of going to the pub and having a few with his mates and i'd have wine with girlfriends on a maybe weeklybasis, so we're keeping the social commitments but choosing soft drinks instead! I'm also going to start on a prenatal.

It feels very close now, we're waiting till april because it'll be after our wedding and i worked out it's 13 weeks till i get married, so 13 weeks till ttc, yikes!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhhh! This is me/us =) we have just decided on april, to start TTC our second =) (first together) have a four year old boy and would love a girl next, just have to see what happens, so exciting x


----------



## chulie

Hi YoungLove....welcome!

I am so very sorry for your loss! I have a very close friend who lost her baby at 21 weeks and I know hard that was on me, nevermind what she went through....so even though it's never happened to me.... I am from the school that, until this baby is out and in the world healthy...I always feel "nervous". Things like that stay with you forever...I think you just have to remember no amount of book reading or eating healthy can stop a miscarriage if it's going to happen...absolutely nothing you did caused it. Things happen that are unexplained and as long as you know that, you'll have a wonderful healthy baby next time!!!

Much like the others...I've just started religiously taking my prenatal vitamines and my omega 3 supplements. Next weekend we are actually babysitting my niece...who is a month old...so I said this is going to be a hilarious crash test of what it will be like to have 2 children in the house!!! we shall see! hahaha...

so what else ladies...tell me a little bit about yourselves???


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hey, younglove 

Just thought i would say- i smiled when i saw your ticker, because of how our dates are almost the same :haha: is this because of ure cycle (my reason) or is it just ultra super specific ? :flower:


----------



## younglove

Thank you ladies for all of the support. Just talking to you all makes me feel a bit calmer and more prepared. Guess what! I just booked a pre-pregnancy checkup with my doctor and it's booked for next week on my and DH's 8 year anniversary. It must be a sign!! :happydance: I hope everything goes well at my checkup. I tend to have low iron and B-12 but am taking prenatals and extra supplements so I hope my levels are normal!

wishuwerehere -- congratulations on your upcoming wedding!! It's quickly approaching... very exciting! :) What are your wedding plans? 

Rhi_rhi - That's neat that our TTC dates are so close. I chose the date in April because it lined up well with my work commitments and because I'm writing my last professional exam in the next few months. I'm hoping to write my exam ASAP so that I can start trying sooner but I think it's reasonable to plan to be done in April. I am not sure exactly when my O-date will be because my cycles have been a bit weird since my miscarriage. Hopefully everything is ok with my cycle so that we can start trying right away! I'm starting to track my cycles again through fertilityfriend.

Chulie - good suggestion that we each share a bit about ourselves. DH and I are both 25. We live in Canada and will be trying for #1. I work full-time and have a professional career. I am hoping to finish my last exam for my professional designation in March/April. I dream of being a SAHM but I make more than DH and the cost of living is high here so I might have to settle for working part-time.

Hope you are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## chulie

I'm 31(32 in April) and my husband will be 34 in a few days. We also live in Canada(Ontario, just outside Toronto). I work in the city and am in the same boat. I'm the one who makes more money so going on mat leave is always a bit harder on us. Hubby though, has a job outside the city...so he's the guy who takes all my stress away. He drives our DD to daycare, picks her up and if she's sick...he's the one to pop out and get her in a moments notice...so...we contribute equally but in different way. 

We have a 20th month old little girl whose birthday is April 13th...hahaa..she was almost my birthday gift! Not quite. She goes to daycare run by my sister(awesome) and is pretty much the funniest kid alive! hahaha..She's got a temper for sure....and facial expressions that someone under 2 should NOT have...but it's a good time in our house for sure!

We'll be trying #2 come April...very excited. We only want 2 kids sooo....it'll be neat to end the growing stage and move into the raising phase of our life! hahaha..


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hey everyone :) good to see some more people trying for number two - did everyone have a particular age gap in mind? I want to have another baby sometime whilst my first LO is four, so starting in April gives me a full year to get pregnant - hopefully it won't take longer than that...

A little about me...I'm 23, my OH is 27. I live in Bristol in the UK with OH and my daughter who is 3 tomorrow D). My OH works full time and I work part time as a Library Assistant and am at home with my LO the rest of the time. 

Younglove - glad you've got your appointment booked, that must be positive for you! I'm v. excited about the wedding - we've hired out this country house for a few days so we're basically going on a family holiday and getting married in the middle :D

Chulie - I'd love it if my sister ran a daycare! That must be so convenient :)


----------



## chulie

wishuwerehere said:


> Hey everyone :) good to see some more people trying for number two - did everyone have a particular age gap in mind? I want to have another baby sometime whilst my first LO is four, so starting in April gives me a full year to get pregnant - hopefully it won't take longer than that...
> 
> A little about me...I'm 23, my OH is 27. I live in Bristol in the UK with OH and my daughter who is 3 tomorrow D). My OH works full time and I work part time as a Library Assistant and am at home with my LO the rest of the time.
> 
> Younglove - glad you've got your appointment booked, that must be positive for you! I'm v. excited about the wedding - we've hired out this country house for a few days so we're basically going on a family holiday and getting married in the middle :D
> 
> Chulie - I'd love it if my sister ran a daycare! That must be so convenient :)

Yes...it's basically the best anyone can ask for!! 

Daycare here is SO expensive so...we still definitely pay her...but we get a break...and we even worked out a deal because we could never afford 2 kids in daycare but she worked with me to make it affordable....so...she's seriously the best. Really she's one of the huge factors as to why we're trying now because if not we'd have been waiting until DD is in school....

Omg your wedding sounds like a DREAM!!!! My mom's from Scotland so we were back there about 6 years ago. We did London and Scotland....SUCH beautiful places!!! We actually were in Bath...not to far from you right???

As for our age gap...as I said before...financially we WERE going to wait and the age gap would have been close to 5 years(which was too far apart for me but..nothing I could do..the dollars didn't add up..two kids in daycare would have been about $370 CDN a WEEK!)....but...thanks to my sister being an amazing human being.....we can now have them 3 years apart..like I've always wanted....that is...IF I get pregnant in the first few months of trying??? We are definitely not in a rush....


----------



## chulie

...oh...and I'm already glad I'm on this site...I totally realized I havent had a physical since after my daughter!! oooppss....so..GREAT idea to book one for February..just to make sure everything looks good under the hood! ;)


----------



## wishuwerehere

chulie said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :) good to see some more people trying for number two - did everyone have a particular age gap in mind? I want to have another baby sometime whilst my first LO is four, so starting in April gives me a full year to get pregnant - hopefully it won't take longer than that...
> 
> A little about me...I'm 23, my OH is 27. I live in Bristol in the UK with OH and my daughter who is 3 tomorrow D). My OH works full time and I work part time as a Library Assistant and am at home with my LO the rest of the time.
> 
> Younglove - glad you've got your appointment booked, that must be positive for you! I'm v. excited about the wedding - we've hired out this country house for a few days so we're basically going on a family holiday and getting married in the middle :D
> 
> Chulie - I'd love it if my sister ran a daycare! That must be so convenient :)
> 
> Yes...it's basically the best anyone can ask for!!
> 
> Daycare here is SO expensive so...we still definitely pay her...but we get a break...and we even worked out a deal because we could never afford 2 kids in daycare but she worked with me to make it affordable....so...she's seriously the best. Really she's one of the huge factors as to why we're trying now because if not we'd have been waiting until DD is in school....
> 
> Omg your wedding sounds like a DREAM!!!! My mom's from Scotland so we were back there about 6 years ago. We did London and Scotland....SUCH beautiful places!!! We actually were in Bath...not to far from you right???
> 
> As for our age gap...as I said before...financially we WERE going to wait and the age gap would have been close to 5 years(which was too far apart for me but..nothing I could do..the dollars didn't add up..two kids in daycare would have been about $370 CDN a WEEK!)....but...thanks to my sister being an amazing human being.....we can now have them 3 years apart..like I've always wanted....that is...IF I get pregnant in the first few months of trying??? We are definitely not in a rush....Click to expand...

Yeah Bath is not far at all...about 20 mins on the train :) it's gorgeous, I love Bath, although Bristol is definitely where my heart is! 
My childcare is not too bad, I work at a University library, which is conveniently where I was a student so my daughter was already enrolled in the nursery (the waiting list is a mile long and I don't think we would've got a place otherwise!) so I get staff discount and my daughter will get free hours entitlement soon. it's definitely a pain as I'd like 3 kids but having 2 or more in childcare would be way too expensive and completely negate me working :( so definitely need the bigger age gaps!

And it's good not to be in a rush! much less stressful :) I think I'd be a little shocked if i actually got pregnant straight away (for some reason i have it in my head that I'll either conceive in June or be due in June. Anyone else get little weird things like that?)


----------



## chulie

wishuwerehere said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :) good to see some more people trying for number two - did everyone have a particular age gap in mind? I want to have another baby sometime whilst my first LO is four, so starting in April gives me a full year to get pregnant - hopefully it won't take longer than that...
> 
> A little about me...I'm 23, my OH is 27. I live in Bristol in the UK with OH and my daughter who is 3 tomorrow D). My OH works full time and I work part time as a Library Assistant and am at home with my LO the rest of the time.
> 
> Younglove - glad you've got your appointment booked, that must be positive for you! I'm v. excited about the wedding - we've hired out this country house for a few days so we're basically going on a family holiday and getting married in the middle :D
> 
> Chulie - I'd love it if my sister ran a daycare! That must be so convenient :)
> 
> Yes...it's basically the best anyone can ask for!!
> 
> Daycare here is SO expensive so...we still definitely pay her...but we get a break...and we even worked out a deal because we could never afford 2 kids in daycare but she worked with me to make it affordable....so...she's seriously the best. Really she's one of the huge factors as to why we're trying now because if not we'd have been waiting until DD is in school....
> 
> Omg your wedding sounds like a DREAM!!!! My mom's from Scotland so we were back there about 6 years ago. We did London and Scotland....SUCH beautiful places!!! We actually were in Bath...not to far from you right???
> 
> As for our age gap...as I said before...financially we WERE going to wait and the age gap would have been close to 5 years(which was too far apart for me but..nothing I could do..the dollars didn't add up..two kids in daycare would have been about $370 CDN a WEEK!)....but...thanks to my sister being an amazing human being.....we can now have them 3 years apart..like I've always wanted....that is...IF I get pregnant in the first few months of trying??? We are definitely not in a rush....Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Bath is not far at all...about 20 mins on the train :) it's gorgeous, I love Bath, although Bristol is definitely where my heart is!
> My childcare is not too bad, I work at a University library, which is conveniently where I was a student so my daughter was already enrolled in the nursery (the waiting list is a mile long and I don't think we would've got a place otherwise!) so I get staff discount and my daughter will get free hours entitlement soon. it's definitely a pain as I'd like 3 kids but having 2 or more in childcare would be way too expensive and completely negate me working :( so definitely need the bigger age gaps!
> 
> And it's good not to be in a rush! much less stressful :) I think I'd be a little shocked if i actually got pregnant straight away (for some reason i have it in my head that I'll either conceive in June or be due in June. Anyone else get little weird things like that?)Click to expand...

That's awesome about daycare! I know people who live in the city and I've heard wait lists for daycares downtown is insane here!! 

I do agree I'd be totally shocked if I got pregnant first go....I actually don't ideally want a January baby....February onwards is much better but I'm starting a month ahead.....so ya..I'd be shocked for it work first month?? It took 2 months with my first..but I'm a bit older so I'm thinking it'll take longer.....I'd LOVE a May baby!!! 

So...just booked my physical for the end of January...whoo hoo!!! Check that off my list of things to do before getting knocked up! hahaha... I feel productive


----------



## wishuwerehere

very productive :) totally need to book an appt. I need my implant removed, apart from anything else!


----------



## chulie

wishuwerehere said:


> very productive :) totally need to book an appt. I need my implant removed, apart from anything else!

What implant to do you have??? I've never had one but...after baby #2 we are done done done and would probably want something put in until we "shut down the factory"...if you know what I mean..hahahah..with an implant, you never have to take the pill??? does it need to be changed?


----------



## wishuwerehere

My implant is called nexplanon. Once it's you don't have to take anything or remember to do anything (which is why i picked it!) it needs replacing every three years, so it's not as long as the coil (I think that lasts 5 years) but I didn't want anything in my uterus!
I like it but I think it can have varied side effects! google nexplanon if you want to find out more :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I also don't really fancy a January baby, I wouldn't say no though hah aha if we were to get lucky so quickly, I have just started to track my cycle, because at 24 years of age I had no idea my periods were 32 days apart lol....


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hello everyone, how're you this evening? 
Today was my daughters third birthday - so exciting! Can't believe how big she is :)


----------



## younglove

wishuwerehere said:


> Hello everyone, how're you this evening?
> Today was my daughters third birthday - so exciting! Can't believe how big she is :)

That's exciting! :D Hope you had a nice day together. Did you do anything special to celebrate?

I'm doing well! I'm going to visit my doctor to get my rubella vaccination tomorrow in preparation of TTC!! My full pre-pregnancy checkup is next week! :thumbup:

I kind of wish April would come sooner!! April will bring warmer weather, I'll be done my last exam, and we'll be TTC!


----------



## Hamtowngirl

chulie said:


> Hi YoungLove....welcome!
> 
> so what else ladies...tell me a little bit about yourselves???


Chulie, I haven't been on in a few days and wanted to quickly introduce myself a bit more. Great idea! 

I am 30, as is my husband. We've been married for just over a year, although we've been together for nearly a decade (high school sweethearts). We just recently purchased a house and I believe that's what kick started my dh's desire to want to start a family. We both realized we're not getting any younger and since we're both stable in our careers, we'll start trying once we settle into our new place!


----------



## Hamtowngirl

wishuwerehere said:


> Hello everyone, how're you this evening?
> Today was my daughters third birthday - so exciting! Can't believe how big she is :)

Hope you had a wonderful day with your daughter. Happy Birthday to her!!


----------



## younglove

Hamtowngirl said:


> Chulie, I haven't been on in a few days and wanted to quickly introduce myself a bit more. Great idea!
> 
> I am 30, as is my husband. We've been married for just over a year, although we've been together for nearly a decade (high school sweethearts). We just recently purchased a house and I believe that's what kick started my dh's desire to want to start a family. We both realized we're not getting any younger and since we're both stable in our careers, we'll start trying once we settle into our new place!

Hamtowngirl, you're from Hamilton Ontario, right?? I live in Ottawa but most of my family (on both sides) is from Hamilton and currently living there. Very neat... what a small world! My family is huge so I bet we know some of the same people. My family doesn't know we are TTC yet though lol.

My DH and I are high school sweethearts as well! We've been together for almost 8 years now. It's nice to hear that relationships involving high school sweethearts can and do last!!


----------



## Hamtowngirl

younglove said:


> Hamtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> Chulie, I haven't been on in a few days and wanted to quickly introduce myself a bit more. Great idea!
> 
> I am 30, as is my husband. We've been married for just over a year, although we've been together for nearly a decade (high school sweethearts). We just recently purchased a house and I believe that's what kick started my dh's desire to want to start a family. We both realized we're not getting any younger and since we're both stable in our careers, we'll start trying once we settle into our new place!
> 
> Hamtowngirl, you're from Hamilton Ontario, right?? I live in Ottawa but most of my family (on both sides) is from Hamilton and currently living there. Very neat... what a small world! My family is huge so I bet we know some of the same people. My family doesn't know we are TTC yet though lol.
> 
> My DH and I are high school sweethearts as well! We've been together for almost 8 years now. It's nice to hear that relationships involving high school sweethearts can and do last!!Click to expand...

Hi Younglove. Yes, my dh and I are both from Hamilton! I'm sure that there would be some connection. For a large city, it sometimes seems like a small town where everyone knows each other. 

Our families don't know we're WTT/TTC either. I want to keep it hush hush until we have actual news, otherwise they'll be asking questions left, right and centre and I don't want any added pressure.


----------



## younglove

Hamtowngirl said:


> Hi Younglove. Yes, my dh and I are both from Hamilton! I'm sure that there would be some connection. For a large city, it sometimes seems like a small town where everyone knows each other.
> 
> Our families don't know we're WTT/TTC either. I want to keep it hush hush until we have actual news, otherwise they'll be asking questions left, right and centre and I don't want any added pressure.

No worries, I totally agree with you there! We are keeping TTC a secret as well. At lot of people guessed the last time I was pregnant (either because of the m/s or because I refused to drink for several months). Although it was nice to have support of friends/family during my miscarriage, I think we will again *try* to keep it a secret until I am at least 12 weeks.

I saw my doctor today. I gave blood for a routine blood test. As long as everything's OK with my blood test, she said everything looks good for us to start TTC in April!! :happydance:

Hope you ladies have a nice weekend! Does anyone have any interesting plans? I'm studying for my last exam (not exciting at all! lol) but DH is taking me out for dinner tonight!


----------



## chulie

Good luck on your last exam younglove!

We are trying not to tell anyone! I hate the pressure of anyone knowing your trying. I see it happen to other people so I just don't want to be "that couple" that people ask all the time how its going. That being said, our daughter is 2 so I think people are "expecting" something from us at least within the next year. Hahaha 

This weekend is my husbands birthday so I'm surprising him and were having a little getaway. There's a place about an hour from us called Niagara Falls. Its very touristy with casinos and restaurants ect. So we got a hotel there and my moms watching our daughter Saturday to Monday. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Hamtowngirl

I had a girls night in and a friend brought over Magic Mike. Nice way to unwind after a long week. 

Younglove, hope everything goes well with your blood work. Good luck on your upcoming exam!

Chulie, Niagara Falls is where my dh proposed :) We live about 45 minutes from there and go all the time. We recently celebrated our 1st anniversary at Niagara-on-the-lake.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck for your exam younglove :) 

Both of our mums already know we're planning to try this year - i'm really close to my mum and mil and couldn't really not tell! And all our friends who've gotmarried recently have gotten pregnant within a month or two so everyone is going to be watching us after april! It's not really a big secret for us. I can understand why you wouldn't want people to know though! And i don't want to tell people when i'm actually preg until 12 weeks.


----------



## younglove

I'm trying to make a list of all the pregnancy no-nos I want to do before TTC...

So far I have already: had deli meat (&#10003;), drank a margaritta or two (&#10003;), and had feta and goat cheese (&#10003;).

Still on my list: go skating, go skiing and go out for sushi!

I was so happy and grateful when I was pregnant in the fall but I occassionally missed being able to have these treats!! I'm trying to have as much fun as I can before April! :)


What fun things would you ladies like to do before ttc?


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good question younglove :thumbup: i will guiltily confess that oh and i usually go out for sushi a couple of times a month and i will definitely indulge in sushi a few more times before april! I love it :)
I'll probably get very drunk one more time (probably on my hen do!) and eat brie and stilton. All food/drink related lol!

In other news, i've made an appt to get my implant out...eep!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm so boring anyways, that i cannot think of anything to do lol ! :/ i don't smoke or drink or even drink coffee ( I have an irregular heart beat so i have to avoid it) Also i am a vegetarian :/ 

ohh... I know !!! I would like to get another tattoo :)


----------



## chulie

Hi Ladies...back from my mini getaway with hubby. It was SO nice. I missed my little girl like crazy but we SO enjoyed being away. We saw the movie Django. SO AMAZING!!! We stayed at a great hotel and had a gorgeous view from our hotel room. Hubby got to play cards at the casino and we both won $$. He also bought me a beautiful bracelet from Swarovski to thank me for such a great surprise! Hahaha...So it was a win win for everyone!

Congrats Wish on booking your appt to get your implant out!!! When do you go?

What a great idea. What to do before being pregnant. I already accomplished one. That was to have one "night out" new years before we get pregnant. So my best friend and our husbands got all dolled up and hit a club for new years..drank and had a blast! So that was a definite "check" off my list. Other things are to lose my last stubborn 5 lbs...get back into a workout routine...( right now it's so scattered)...so that I can keep working out when I'm pregnant....oh...AND...finish our basement...It's almost done but I told DH to get that this FINISHED before I'm even pregnant....we just need floors and someone to do the mudding and taping so we can paint...so we're ALMOST there....can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Hamtowngirl

Sounds like you had a great getaway Chulie! 

Younglove, I don't really have a list of things to cross off before TTC, but I do have some things that will have to change in the near future. 

My biggest vice is coffee. We recently got a Keurig and that hasn't helped me want to kick my habit. So many flavours amd options. :dohh: 

Like Chulie said, I would also like to get my workouts more organized. They've been all over the place lately and I know once I get in a routine I can keep it going, but I've gotta get in that routine first. 

I'm not a big drinker, so I don't think I'll miss it. 

I'm sure now that you asked the question I'll be thinking about it for the next few days and a list will appear in my head out of nowhere :winkwink:


----------



## younglove

Hamtowngirl said:


> Younglove, I don't really have a list of things to cross off before TTC, but I do have some things that will have to change in the near future.
> 
> My biggest vice is coffee. We recently got a Keurig and that hasn't helped me want to kick my habit. So many flavours amd options. :dohh:

I looove coffee (and tea) too, so this is hard for me!! When I unexectedly fell pregnant last fall, I quit cold turkey (I know some caffeine is allowed but it's just something I wanted to do). Surprisingly, it was fairly easy to adjust. I think the excitement of being pregnant really helped me adjust to the lack of caffeine! 

I've been trying to cut back again in preparation of TTC. Now I only have one coffee in the morning and decaf in the afternoon. I think I've tricked my body since I still get a "pick-me-up" with only decaf. lol

I can't wait to be pregnant again.... I loved it! *fingers crossed* :happydance:


----------



## Hamtowngirl

I think cold turkey might be my best option too. I get horrible withdrawal headaches, but I've learned that if I can make it two or three days without it, they're gone and I'm fine. The problem is, if I even have a cup, I have to start all over again at square one :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Well someone was supposed to call me back about my implant and they didn't bother :growlmad: so i don't have an appt now! Going to walk round to the docs later and tell them off.

It's snowing today and the drive is filling up as fast as we dig it so i couldn't get into work. Having a nice day in the snow with lo :) 

I'm never going to give up tea :/ i used to drink dr pepper all the time (i considered a bottle of dr pepper an acceptable breakfast as a teenager :eyeroll: ) and weaned myself onto tea. I figured one cuppa a day is alright when you're preg so i'll just get down to one by april. I have 2 or 3 atm, which is better than 6+ i used to have! (My oh is the same with coffee - down from about 8 to about 3. Neither of us is willing to stop completely!)


----------



## younglove

We celebrated our 8-year anniversary yesterday! Technically, it's 8 years of being together and only 1 1/2 years of being married. But I still like to count since we first started dating since it's longer lol :D

We had a pretty low key evening... we were supposed to make cannelloni together and drink our wedding wine but DH had the dreaded man-cold (dun dun dun...)! So we ended up ordering Vietnamese food (pho is my absolute favourite) and watching some of our favourite shows together.

I also got the results of my blood test. My iron is low again. :( I'm really disappointed about this because I really want to get my iron levels up before TTC. I've bought better iron supplements now so I'm hoping there's enough time to get my levels back up before April. I have a follow-up appointment with my doctor next week to discuss the results. *fingers crossed*

Edit: oooh look at my ticker! 3 months exactly until we start TTC! :D


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats on your anniversary younglove :) i think i'll always want to count from when we first got together rather than our wedding as it's longer ;)


----------



## chulie

Happy Anniversary younglove!!! The "man cold"...HAHAHA...It's so funny..men are such babies when they get sick!!!

Sorry to hear about your dr's wish....that sucks!!! I remember when I was pregnant with my 1st. I went to my dr all excited expecting some big dr's appt. I told him I think I'm pregnant, he says "Did you do a test?"..me "yes"...well congrats your pregnant. We'll do some blood work and then if it comes back positive(yes..he said "if")then we'll transfer you to your OB (I had one I wanted specifically). So the OB called me to confirm I would be under their care at 18 weeks...which is normal..and that my dr would continue to treat me until then....thing is..when I called him to ask him when I needed to come back..he basically told me I was on my own until 18 weeks!!!! This is a dr I'd had for 20 years. I happened to find this amazing woman 2 minutes from my house who wasnt accepting patients but after she heard what my dr said she offered to take care of me and check my pee,blood and check the heartbeat ect every month..Once she formally had room for patients she accepted me,hubby and baby....sometimes...dr's are a bunch of asses....

Sorry to hear about your low iron...I was anaemic when I was pregnant....it sucks...BIGTIME...my mother was constantly trying to force things like liver pate down my throat....."for the baby".....barf!

It'll be an exciting weekend here!!! We are babysitting my niece....who is only a month and a half old.....EEEKKKSSS...a toddler and a newborn..this will definitely be a nice insight into my future! hahahahahaha....

Oh and...as for coffee....I'm definitely have no addiction but I love my 1 cup every morning. Had it with my daughter and will continue to have it next time too!!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Well i complained to the drs surgery and the dr herself rang me back so now i have an appt for wednesday afternoon! Eep! I'm slightly worried because my job involves a lot of lifting and carting around heavy folios and serials and things so i'm scared i'm going to be really tender and sore at work...i'll have to check with the doc!


----------



## younglove

chulie - she tried to make you eat liver pate? That is gross normally but even more so while pregnant!! I've ordered special iron supplements and am forcing myself to eat iron-filled foods at most meals so I should be good to go for TTC! lol

wishuwerehere - good luck at your doctor's appointment! Hopefully you don't have too much pain at work.

I got weird news on Friday. My doctor called to tell me I tested positive for Rh prenatal antibodies on my most recent blood test. I am Rh- and my husband is Rh+ so this was not the best news. However, she said it could be because I got the Rhogam/winrho vaccine after my miscarriage (10 weeks prior) so it could be because of the vaccine. It seems the vaccine can cause false positives for around 12 weeks or so. So I have to wait a few more weeks and go for another blood test to make sure. I'm REALLY praying for a false positive!!!!

Is anyone else finding it really difficult to wait? I'm finding these past few weeks going by soooo slowly lol. These past few weeks have been much more difficult than the other years I've been WTT.

It'll be nice that we'll all be TTC at the same time so we can offer each other support! :D


----------



## chulie

Younglove....YES....my mother is a bit nuts about things....even with iron supplements and a high spinach and meat diet I was still anemic...she was constantly googling to find the highest possible iron sources...she tried to make it all fancy with other cheeses on the platter and crackers...barf...it was awful...god love her for trying. I was also diagnosed with gestational diabetes which is a family history thing because I was the friggen healthiest pregnant person the first time and ate SO healthy...gained 30 lbs and even testing my sugars on my own I NEVER went into anything other than normal range...but for some reason my body just can't process that stupid f'ing orange drink so I fail and got told I had GD...so once she found that out...next time I saw her she had made these muffins she found on a diabetic website..they were sweet potato with sunflower seeds in them (Actually delicious).....I had bags of them in my freezer...hahaha...she was making them faster than I could eat them......FYI...the whole GD thing is SUCH a sore spot with me...I could vent forever about it.....I was always so angry that I was diagnosed with it....hahaahaha...

Yes..it's going to be nice we all try together!!!! It'll be nice to continue this journey into the next forum with you guys!!!


----------



## chulie

Oh AND.....So we babysat my SIL's daughter who was only a month old last weekend...it was definitely a great little insight into what life will be like with two kids in the house....The one thing I will say....man was I proud of my baby girl...she was not jealous AT ALL...in fact...she only wanted to be OVERLY helpful....she wanted to feed,burp,dress and lay with the baby every 2 seconds...it was adorable. It actually made me feel AMAZING about trying for another kid....she seemed so happy and entertained having another kid around...sometimes I think shes bored with just my hubby and I...as much as I'll be a bit sad because she won't be the center of attention...I really did see how GREAT this is going to be for her....I will probably still have a little bit of mommy guilt...but nothing like I expected..hahaha...


----------



## Kay_Baby

I thought I might join you ladies.

Me and DH are waiting untill April to TTC#2. LO is now 16 months old and we have decided to have two close together. 

We are waiting to skip a Christmas due date and make sure we have enough money put aside to pay for LO's nursery on my maternity leave.


----------



## younglove

chulie - sorry to hear you had a rough pregnancy! but your iron and GD stories were pretty funny! Hopefully this time around will be much better for you! :flower: I've heard lots of stories about women having completely opposite pregnancies so hopefully this one is a breeze!

It sounds like your DD is already predisposed to be an awesome big sister!! :D

Welcome to the group Kay!! :wave: That is a cute picture of your LO!


I talked to my doctor and she's scheduling another blood test for me in 2 weeks to check my iron and my RH prenatal antibodies. Hopefully I get good news! FX... I'm not sure I can wait much longer! I really do miss being pregnant!


----------



## thestarsfall

I have it as we're officially TTC in April, and until then we are NTNAP (not trying, not always preventing, lol). I don't think we'll conceive in April though because we were NTNP for a while already and haven't yet so I think we actually would need to try and not just see what happens. I'll start temping in March so I can get a good idea of my cycle from that.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## younglove

thestarsfall said:


> I have it as we're officially TTC in April, and until then we are NTNAP (not trying, not always preventing, lol). I don't think we'll conceive in April though because we were NTNP for a while already and haven't yet so I think we actually would need to try and not just see what happens. I'll start temping in March so I can get a good idea of my cycle from that.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!

Hey, welcome to the group :wave:


Hey ladies! Happy Friday!!!! I hope you all have a nice weekend! 

Remember to do something that is a pregnancy no-no! lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hey everyone, welcome new people :flower:

Well i didn't get my implant out, my doc got snowed in :grr: so i'm rebooked for tuesday. What a fiasco!

Glad babysitting went well chulie, we're going to babysit for a friend who has a 2 month old soon so i hope i can say the same about my daughter. At the moment she is a bit funny about babies because apparently they are 'a bit noisy' although i suspect she's just frustrated at no longer being the littlest one (and therefore sole centre of attention!) among our group of friends. Hopefully it'll be different when it's just us...

I'm sure i can think of something naughty to do over the weekend younglove :lol:


----------



## dcm_mw12

April 2013 was my intial ttc date but i just got the depo in december and im not getting my second shot (i hate it) but im not sure if my body will be ready for ttc by that time, but it doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## liz1985

Hey not been in this bit of the forum for a while, but I thought I'd pop back and say hi, see how everyone's doing? So it's officially 72 days till we start TTC, unless my cycles change when I come of the pill. Getting very excited/nervous now. I have a feeling ill conceive in June, and I was right with no.1 so kinda got that date stuck in my head now. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hey liz - I've totally got June stuck in my head as well! But I'm not sure if I think I'll conceive or be due then - it's weird how you get these notions in your head, isn't it? :haha:


----------



## liz1985

Be spooky if we both conceive in June lol


----------



## chulie

Hi everyone!! Welcome to the new folks!! 

So, my best friend just found out she's pregnant. I am soooo happy for her! She started trying in November...she was like the final piece of my ttc puzzle. I wanted her to be pregnant before me. Hahaha. Now i feel like when time comes she'll be one less person I have to tip toe around ( I have a lot of people with fertility issues in my life) so ya, she just peed on her stick this morning. Definitely made me excited to get going. Being on mat leave with my BFF was something I never dreamed could happen! 

Today's a crappy day. My DD is sick with an awful cough and fever... AND so is DH. The two of them always get sick at the same time! I get run so ragged when those two are sick...my hubby is the typical sick man. Drawing it out for all it's worth!!! Hahahaha. I'll be so happy when their back on track.


----------



## wishuwerehere

liz1985 said:


> Be spooky if we both conceive in June lol

Yeah :haha: very twilight zone!

Chulie, I hope your OH and LO are better soon! last year My OH and LO both had a chest infection slap bang in the middle of writing up my dissertation. I ended up on the phone to my mum, sobbing that I couldn't cope! Fortunately she came up to give me a hand, but I sympathise, it's horrible :(


----------



## Smg1985

My first ever post! I am 27 and live in England. I have been married for 6 months and we have decided to TTC for #1 this year! Having a baby never even crossed my mind until I actually got married (we've been together for over 10 years!) but then something changed and now I'm ready to go! I have stopped taking the pill and started taking vitamins, cut down the wine and junk food so all good to go, just waiting now, I think till March/April! 

Interesting that two of you are in Hamilton, my aunt lives there and I've been to stay with her 3 times, LOVE CANADA so much! She lives "on the mountain". 

Anyway, that's all for now!


----------



## younglove

Hey chluie - Hope your DD and DH are feeling better! That's good news about your friend!! I totally can relate about wanting your friend to get pregnant. My best friend is having fertility problems and has been trying for over a year now. I felt really bad when I got pregnant without trying in the fall and I know I'll feel sad for her if we get again pregnant within the next few months. I really hope she gets pregnant soon! FX

Hey Smg1985 - welcome to the group! :wave: Canada is amazing - I recommend visiting Ottawa, Montreal, Niagra, Toronto and British Columbia if you haven't done so already. xox

I've started using OPKs for the first time. I think I have a 29-30 day cycle. I always assumed I ovulated around day 14 but yesterday (day 14) I had no line AT ALL on the OPKs. Last time we conceived we only had unprotected sex on day 18 so it seems I ovulate much later than I thought. It's crazy how much I didn't know about my body.... I'm hoping my luteal phase is long enough. If not I will look into taking B6 just to get that extra reassurance. Here's hoping I get at least a faint line on my OPK tonight!! :) FX

Girls - I have to admit, I might cheat and try at the end of next month as long as my blood test comes back negative for my RH prenatal antibodies!


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies!!

Welcome SMG! 

What a whirlwind few days. My dd was not getting better so Monday morning I took her the doctors and my dr's words were "you have one very sick little baby". Her temperature would randomly spike super high, even at the dr's it flew up to 39.6 C ( 103.3 F) anyways so she was given an antibiotic and a steroid to open her airway and a puffer that we had to give her only if the drugs didn't work and my dr said give it 4 hours..if they haven't worked you have to give her the puffer. She also warned me if her breathing got even a tiny bit heavier to take her straight to the Emergency room. We got her home and the drugs alone didn't help so we had to give her the puffer. Of course the fear of her breathing issues got me so worried so I could barely sleep. She slept in our room between my legs. Hahaha. This morning the fever has finally left so I am soooo relieved. She went down for a nap and haven't heard coughing which is amazing!!! 

Younglove. We definitely don't blame you.... By make sure you keep us posted how it goes!!! We might actually wait one extra month. Because of when I ovulate...I would be due the end of any month. And end of January just kinda sucks cause were soooo busy! Soooo. I dunno. We might not try but not not try ya know??? Hahahaa. Well see!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi Smg! :hi:

Chulie, your poor LO! That sounds very scary :( I hope she is feeling better.

I've finally had my implant out! Took a stupid amount of faffing but it was so easy once I was actually in the doctors - no pushing or tugging, it came out really quick. made it seem much much more real when the doctor was talking to me about potentially being able to get pregnant in 7 days! Might have a hard time holding off till the wedding now :blush:


----------



## thestarsfall

random note: I used to live in Hamilton "on the mountain" as well...haha...


----------



## younglove

thestarsfall - that is really neat! what a small world...

chulie - that sounds so scary! How is your dd doing? I can only imagine how scary that would be for a parent! Hope she is doing better xox

Ladies, I'm getting so excited! :happydance: It feels totally crazy and exciting to be so close to trying! 

I can't wait to become a parent... Although I'm sure that it will change my world completely, I know it will be worth it! Any advice for preparing myself mentally? lol


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies. Happy to update that dd and I were at the dr's and she was given the thumbs up. She's been cleared for daycare!! She still has a cough but, that's going to take some time. We go back in 2 weeks just to make sure there's no lingering issues. 

I was also at the dr's myself for my physical. She asked if I wanted more birth control and I said "no thanks" and then told her we plan to start trying soon. She actually got excited for me! Hahaa. 

Oh younglove...I could go on for days!' Hahahaha. They do change your life so much!!! Haha. Once you get pregnant, just be prepared for feeling very overwhelmed... Just remember. Sites like this are perfect because no matter how crazy you feel, chances are we've felt it too and can make you feel better instantly!!! Hahaha


----------



## thestarsfall

April is only 2 months away (give or take a day or so)! OMG....I am getting into fullllll on baby crazy mode for sure. I was talking to hubby about cloth diapers and if he was "on board" and all he heard was "bored" so he was like "yeah, I'm bored of cloth diapers" and I laughed at him because I had been talking about it for like 5 mins straight. He will be sick of them when we actually have a kid then.


----------



## chulie

thestarsfall said:


> April is only 2 months away (give or take a day or so)! OMG....I am getting into fullllll on baby crazy mode for sure. I was talking to hubby about cloth diapers and if he was "on board" and all he heard was "bored" so he was like "yeah, I'm bored of cloth diapers" and I laughed at him because I had been talking about it for like 5 mins straight. He will be sick of them when we actually have a kid then.

omg I don't know why this made me laugh so much...hahahahahaha...men are so funny!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

okay i finally brought some folic acid! FINALLY. better late then never, tick tock :)


----------



## thestarsfall

chulie said:


> omg I don't know why this made me laugh so much...hahahahahaha...men are so funny!

They are for sure.

I get frustrated with my hubby sometimes though because it seems like he doesn't really care if we have kids soon or not, but I know him (we dated 7 years before marrying) and I can tell he just needs it to actually happen to be excited. Hopefully though he'll get excited before then because I need him to want to have kids to be able to BD enough to get kids lol.


----------



## chulie

I think that's the one thing about guys...my hubby was very excited but especially the first few months, I didn't look any different...he had no concept of a "baby". So when I had a meltdown because of hormone he really didn't get it and it made me so angry. I mean, we feel things and connect. They are just stuck with us getting bigger and crazier. Lmao. At the u/s's it was definitely more emotional for him because it was physical evidence ya know? And when he knew "it" was his baby girl. That was huge for him. But really, until the babies are here in the world...it's hard for guys to truly "get it"...hahaha. It's actually why I'm so excited for #2. Now he knows what is going on in there and can actually picture what comes from all that..because we have our daughter...so I'm really excited to get going on #2.


----------



## thestarsfall

I keep asking him if he'll be all protective of me when I'm pregnant and he's like "I dunno" becuase he says that to like any question that isn't an obvious right in front of you answer (so frustrating lol)....but I totally think he would...he didn't want me on the roads one snowy night and kept telling me to not drive and stuff.


----------



## chulie

thestarsfall said:


> I keep asking him if he'll be all protective of me when I'm pregnant and he's like "I dunno" becuase he says that to like any question that isn't an obvious right in front of you answer (so frustrating lol)....but I totally think he would...he didn't want me on the roads one snowy night and kept telling me to not drive and stuff.

Oh this reminded me of my DH....not when I was pregnant but after our daughter was here..she was maybe a week old and we were out getting something at the store....some guy accidentally cut off the stroller walking in front of it....let's just say...dh basically flipped! hahaha...I had to be like "hunny calm down"...there he was in the store up in some poor bugger's face telling him to watch where he's going because there's a new born in that stroller that's more important than wherever his stupid ass is going and to take a second to open his eyes! LMAO...oopppssss....I guess just like we get "momma bear" syndrome...daddy's are the same...hahaha..


----------



## thestarsfall

I'm interested to see if I get momma-bear syndrome because I usually am a rather quiet person who won't really speak up if I'm being wronged...lol Plus being Canadian I apologize for things that aren't my fault.

Joke: How do you find a Canadian in a room full of people? Step on everyone's toes until someone apologizes.


----------



## chulie

thestarsfall said:


> I'm interested to see if I get momma-bear syndrome because I usually am a rather quiet person who won't really speak up if I'm being wronged...lol Plus being Canadian I apologize for things that aren't my fault.
> 
> Joke: How do you find a Canadian in a room full of people? Step on everyone's toes until someone apologizes.

HAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA....Omg...as a fellow canadian...THIS made my day!!!!!

Trust me....I commute and I will totally apologize even when some douchewad pushes ME!!! But go to a play gym and have snot nosed brat shove or steal something from my kid.....I feel rage!!!!hahahahahahha


----------



## thestarsfall

I also tend to start to tear up if I assert myself to people that I know...so I think when I'm pregnant it will just be easier since I could blame the tears on the hormones anyway...lol.

I wish I could just skip my cycles until April though....I am dreading ovulation this month actually because last month my luteal phase was sooooo annoyingly painful (I get horrid swollen breasts and sore nips). Last night when I got undressed I was soooo pleased that my breasts were not achey and sore. But they should get that way soon since O time is coming soon. Blah....I would tolerate it better it it meant that a baby was inside me.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, can I join? We weren't going to try until September and on Sunday morning OH said he wants me to come off the pill. So I've finished my pack today and now going to let my cycles regulate. My LO just turned one last week and I've now got to try and get him in his own bed and to self settle, as soon as he's better (he's got a cough and cold at the minute) I'll be starting to put him in his own bed. I was in 2 minds whether to come off the pill earlier than planned but I can't wait to give Alex a baby brother or sister


----------



## chulie

Welcome Welshgirl!! What an adorable LO!!

Well isn't that a nice surprise. Heheh. DH definitely got the bug around 1 year but its taken me this long to be ready! Hahaha.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

chulie said:


> Welcome Welshgirl!! What an adorable LO!!
> 
> Well isn't that a nice surprise. Heheh. DH definitely got the bug around 1 year but its taken me this long to be ready! Hahaha.


Aww thank you  
It really took me by surprise that he suggested it, Alex has been sleeping in our bed since probably October and he doesn't sleep too well but we decided we'll have time to get him to sleep in his own room and will be 2 atleast when new baby arrives (unless we conceive straight away which then new baby would be born around his birthday). 
Argh I get more excited when I think about it, but I can't put this minor op off even more, I'd found out on the day I was pregnant with Alex last time lol.


----------

